# Heater in Deer Stand?



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

When I was younger I never thought about heat while hunting. Well, 30 years later and thanks to High Blood Pressure Meds. I get cold if it goes below 40. I am going on a 3 day hunt in Seymour Tx just south west of Wichita Falls in November. I will be in a box blind.
My question is how many of you use a heater in your stand and what kind do you have and is it good or bad?

Thanks for your help.

randy


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I use this one to stay warm at ball games. It can go under your legs/blanket/coat and not get too hot.

Not sure if the deer can smell it.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Blood pressure meds do weird things, don't they ?? Never had to use a heater before, until Dr. started me on meds for BP. One i use is similar to the one above except mine has a fan in it.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

MR Heater, on sale right now at bass pro. Bought one for a buddy of mine today at the pearland store.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, That BP stuff really changed alot of things.
Thanks essayons75 I think as long as the heater is approved for inside use the deer cant smell it. Don't think it will matter much my bro n law said avg shoot is 100 to 200 yards.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

I used to use a coffee can with a roll of toilet paper in it covered in alcohol. Didn't heat enough with the windos open so I got a propane heater for the disposable bottles.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Reel Cajun said:


> MR Heater, on sale right now at bass pro. Bought one for a buddy of mine today at the pearland store.


Thanks. Just checked it out at BP. Looks good.
I hope I don't need one but I rather it be cold than hot. :biggrin:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Cajun said:


> MR Heater, on sale right now at bass pro. Bought one for a buddy of mine today at the pearland store.


I had a Mr. Heater but I couldn't keep it lit. Which model do you like/have.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I promise not to make jokes about you gettin old and wimpy...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Texas Jeweler said:


> I promise not to make jokes about you gettin old and wimpy...


If your talking to me , You can call me anything you want. As long as I can still fish and hunt it don't bother me at all. :tongue:


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I usually just take a few pulls from the old flask and warm right up.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I had a Mr. Heater but I couldn't keep it lit. Which model do you like/have.


I have heard the the heaters with the o2 sensor will do that, but I'm not for sure, never oened one. That's why I'm asking. :help:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

scubaru said:


> I usually just take a few pulls from the old flask and warm right up.


HA! HA! Thanks but I'll save that for back at camp.:cheers:


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 2 of the Mr. Heaters, I bought one of them about 10-12 years ago.
Have never had problems with them. One stays in my stand year round. We have used them to heat bedrooms, cabins, and deer stands. We also used them at the kids Softball games.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the older you get the colder you get. I personally wrap blankets around my feet & still freeze my arse off . But I still love it.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

We have had success with the Coleman Sportcats. All units are on their 3rd year with no issues. Last year we left them in the stands all year. They lit on the first or second strike of the button every time.

We like them because you can leave them on during a cold hunt and they won't cook you out of the stand. Just enough heat to keep you warm. Striker is pretty lound IMO, so I like that I can leave it on. Lite it when I get in the stand and done.

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=5035A750&categoryid=3000#

GCB


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Get a CAMO Snuggie.....:rotfl:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I use this one to stay warm at ball games. It can go under your legs/blanket/coat and not get too hot.
> 
> Not sure if the deer can smell it.


Used that same heater for years when hunting in my ground level box blind! Never seemed to bother the deer as i had them walk right up on me when it was lit. There is nothing better than lighting that heater after getting all the ice off the windows! They run along time on one bottle and put out a good amount of heat if you put it in between your legs! Just be careful if you have a sling on the gun because as you raise it you could knock it over or the strap may sit on the element. Highly recommend this unit in a box blind!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr. heater portable buddy heater , nix the little bottles and hook it up to a 7 gallon tank! I've had two of them for 8 years and never had a problem and will keep my 4x6 stand toasty! I kick off thuh boots and shuck thuh overalls and kick back in my high back swivel chairs with my coffee and throw up the Binoculars to start scanning!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> Get a CAMO Snuggie.....:rotfl:


:smile:

That's 'Hunting' you're talkin' 'bout right:question:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> That's 'Hunting' you're talkin' 'bout right:question:


Yup, it is nowaday's anyhow-too many broke bones and i will sit all day-a fire ant doesn't move on the ground 200yds away without me seeing it!


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I have been using the Mr Heater for a couple of years now. I had one that would not stay lit, a spider had gotten into the pilot burner, a little compressed air and it was working again.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like the Mr heater is the best deal. I would say catchy sold me on the buddy heater. LOL can get it at Bass Pro for $70. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

9121SS said:


> Thanks for the replies. Sounds like the Mr heater is the best deal. I would say catchy sold me on the buddy heater. LOL can get it at Bass Pro for $70. Sounds good to me.


Buddy heater is the ticket, my grandpa had lukemia and it got to a time when he couldn't set in a stand for hours, you do what you have to do---as long as you are doing it all is well. rs


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Buddy heater is the ticket, my grandpa had lukemia and it got to a time when he couldn't set in a stand for hours, you do what you have to do---as long as you are doing it all is well. rs


Yes sir! :cheers:


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

We had heaters just like this in our deer stands when we hunted in Rock Springs years ago. We used regular propane bottles wired up under the deer stand. It could be 5 degrees outside and you would still be warm in a box stand.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*ALWAYS KEEP A WINDOW CRACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!...........*


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> I had a Mr. Heater but I couldn't keep it lit. Which model do you like/have.


Mine does the same thing so I crack a window and it usually works OK. I think it is an oxygen sensor that cause them to shut off.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

One of my huntin' buddys used to call me a panty waist because of the heater.. He shut up when he got so cold he couldn't even dial a number on his cell phone for me to come pick him up early...lol


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

djduke47823 said:


> *ALWAYS KEEP A WINDOW CRACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!...........*


Yea, I don't want to be hot in there, just don't want to freeze my ars off.
I gotta have the windows open. Even in my truck, the window is always cracked in the winter. Thanks for posting.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

For years,when ever I find an old metal bathroom heater, I buy it and use a 5 gl propane bottle with it in my stands, works perfectly,some I have to block the air intake with putty,but then it works fine....radiates the heat like nothing else.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

djduke47823 said:


> *ALWAYS KEEP A WINDOW CRACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!...........*


Excellent Post....EVERYONE NEEDS TO LOCK THIS IN THEIR MINDS-unless you have an old raggedy blind filled with critters and isn't insulated and sealed up ! I love the Old raggedy blinds with spiderz in 'me -keeps other people out Lol!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

If its a little chilly, like 25 or below, I will take my Blackcat Coleman to the stand. Crack a window or make sure its a catalytic heater. Blackcats last 8 hours on low with one little propane bottle.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

hey 9121ss one thing I have experence with and that is a heater in the deer stand. Started using them....maybe 20 yr ago. Back in the day me and dad would freeze...come out of a stand crying our fingers and toes where so cold.
started with a coleman...you had to light then hold the thermostat button for a minute till the thermostat heated up. I don't recommend this kind to hard to light and noisy.
then they came out with radiant heaters. get one of those. I believe academy or walmart will have them. no need to get the fancy ones. I like the plain little radiant heater. screws on the small propane bottle, has a little pipe then goes to the radiant heating element...forget the fancy ones that has a case or stand. reason being they get bulky when carrying all your stuff out to the blind in the morning. the radiant heaters both light quickly (no holding button till the thermostat heats up) and are quiet. With radiant heaters just hold lighter to element and turn on propane. Note: never had a deer smell or hear a radiant heater while it was on. And I use to sit on the ground alot or up in a tree. That another reason I liked the simple ones.....I might tie it up on a limb with rope or string when up in a tree and light it as necessary. also you can bring an old blanket with you and wrap it around you...put the radiant heater on the floor and the blanket will hold the heat around you.
I cut the heater on as I would need it...and not run it all the time. Generally I just needed to heat up my fingers and toes...and you can direct the heat towards your boots to warm them toes.....
Last piece of advice....get an old back pack....put binoculars, heater with tank attached, extra propane tank (dont want to find out the tank your using is empty), knife, ammo, and maybe feed into it, then when everybody is ready to go to their stand, your ready too. 
I never left the camp without my backpack and the heater was standard equipment. Never had anybody complain about it....but I had MANY that said they wished they had one. they are also inexpensive about 20 dollars....good luck hunting...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks cowboy, good info.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Why pack one in yer back pack and have to tote thuh noisy thing all over with ya??? I mount a My Buddy in Every stand as a Permanent fixture,hayell thuh majority of the time i leave all of my gear in the stand even my rifle Over night! Juss sayin....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Why pack one in yer back pack and have to tote thuh noisy thing all over with ya??? I mount a My Buddy in Every stand as a Permanent fixture,hayell thuh majority of the time i leave all of my gear in the stand even my rifle Over night! Juss sayin....


I would do that to But this is a 3 day hunt I'm going on and each day will most likely be in a different stand. I'm the newbie going with these guys so prolly get the leftover stands. They did real good last year and you can't beat the price. All open range across two counties. 2 bucks, 2doe,1turkeyand all the hogs you want. None of the stands are hunted twice in a row. They said each stand sits for a week before hunted again.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

9121SS said:


> I would do that to But this is a 3 day hunt I'm going on and each day will most likely be in a different stand. I'm the newbie going with these guys so prolly get the leftover stands. They did real good last year and you can't beat the price. All open range across two counties. 2 bucks, 2doe,1turkeyand all the hogs you want. None of the stands are hunted twice in a row. They said each stand sits for a week before hunted again.


Ahhhh...Gotchya sounds like a purdy good trip!


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

9121SS said:


> When I was younger I never thought about heat while hunting. Well, 30 years later and thanks to High Blood Pressure Meds. I get cold if it goes below 40. I am going on a 3 day hunt in Seymour Tx just south west of Wichita Falls in November. I will be in a box blind.
> My question is how many of you use a heater in your stand and what kind do you have and is it good or bad?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> ...


Where abouts you hunting........ I'm Hunting up there 11/20 - 11/22


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

jendruschb said:


> Where abouts you hunting........ I'm Hunting up there 11/20 - 11/22


Well, I prolly could have told ya if you didn't ask me. LOL I would have to ask my bro-n-law. I will be there the 11//16 - 11/18. At this point all I know about the guy is the house we are staying in is in town. They have some 8 pt. or better stands and a trophy stand that is $ 1,000 for one shot. Not 1 kill but 1 shot.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

9121SS said:


> Well, I prolly could have told ya if you didn't ask me. LOL I would have to ask my bro-n-law. I will be there the 11//16 - 11/18. At this point all I know about the guy is the house we are staying in is in town. They have some 8 pt. or better stands and a trophy stand that is $ 1,000 for one shot. Not 1 kill but 1 shot.


Sounds Like Brazos River Guide service. David Scott. Same place we go, house is in town bythe school!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, that's it. How do you like it? So far I'm really looking forward to it.


----------

